# Why separate forum section for svs?



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

New to this group. Would like know why svs speaker forum section separated from other speakers. Is SVS so special?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> New to this group. Would like know why svs speaker forum section separated from other speakers. Is SVS so special?


A little history of the site: The designer/co-owner and active site moderator who created and ran this site since its birth set it up that way. About a year ago that said individual sold his site. He now works at SVS.

He still frequents the boards and was at one time a main contributor to questions asked. Miss ya Sonnie...:sad:

And SVS is a sponser on the site, and SVS responds to questions about SVS products in the SVS forum...this was in place long time prior to Sonnie ever selling the site or thinking about working for SVS.

Hope that helps. IMHO SVS ROCKS...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

There are other manufacturers forums on here too. 
Yes they are that special. They're CS is equally as special. Maybe even more so. Lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS has been a major sponsor of the HTS from the get go and Sonnie is no longer working there. SVS is very good and highly recommended but they are not the only sponsor that has its own section here.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The simplest answer is SVS pays for the separate forum, just as other companies do. When I had Chase Home Theater, we were offered that option here. It's all good. :T


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the history. Otherwise how is SVS as product quality n brand rated. Might look silly knowing they r sponsoring, still expect some honest opinions


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

gopi_16 said:


> Thanks for the history. Otherwise how is SVS as product quality n brand rated. Might look silly knowing they r sponsoring, still expect some honest opinions


A great company. Proven time and time again, don't be fooled by the fact they are a sponsor, it has zero do to with people's love for them here. Products speak for themselves! Look at some reviews yourself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, top notch build quality and sound. They are right up there with speakers and subs costing much more.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 4 of their subs and looking for a 5th...Cost to quality hard to beat. Excellent Customer Service.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

In my mind, they're the original ID, bang for your buck value company. (Tom V of PSA is also the "V" in SVS, and building an equally reputable company). There are others that have come up, but SVS set the standard.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

They are indeed special. I own two of their subs and the cost to value is off the charts. Not to mention there are countless stories of their customer service going above and beyond for both customers as well as prospective customers. Most people who put in the time to research subwoofer purchases at least consider if not finally deciding to purchase from them.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I can vouch for SVS CS. Top notch and they were super to discuss my issues with them.

I 100% can guarantee you that my SVS Ultra system will be in my theater for a very long time. I see no reason to desire more.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, back when I was getting into HT, talk started up about a new ID company making subs. Started out with 3 models, all cylinders (16-46/low, 25-31/loud, 20-39/best of both) and they set the bar for cost/output value. Been a fan ever since! I bought one of the 1st PB-13 Ultras during their pre-release debut, it's still sitting in my room & it's still impressing me! They deserve their forum, they earned it. And yes, there are other ID sub companies that produce great subs...some which sport a better cost/output factor! Just check out the PSA site, also one of our sponsors (same guy that started it all).


----------

